# Hardest problem ever!



## moricarak (Dec 19, 2014)

How do you describe life in terms of excel?


----------



## CalcSux78 (Dec 19, 2014)

lmao 
	
	
	
	
	
	



```
Sub Lifeis()
Dim Life(1 To 6)
Dim i As Integer, n As Integer, c As Integer
Life(1) = "Wake up"
Life(2) = "GoTo work"
Life(3) = "Code"
Life(4) = "GoTo home"
Life(5) = "Get yelled at"
Life(6) = "GoTo bed"
For c = 1 To 20
    For n = 0 To 10
        For i = 1 To 6
            Cells(n * 6 + i, c) = Life(i)
        Next i
    Next n
Next c
End Sub
```
For a laugh, run it in a blank workbook


----------



## BiocideJ (Dec 23, 2014)

according to some...


```
=SQRT(((23^2-4)/10)^2-63^2/4)
```

or via VBA


```
Sub UltimateMeaningofLife()
    '...the Universe, and Everything
    
    Debug.Print (((23 ^ 2 - 4) / 10) ^ 2 - 63 ^ 2 / 4) ^ (1 / 2)
    
End Sub
```


----------



## moricarak (Dec 23, 2014)

Love it!!!!!!


----------



## CalcSux78 (Dec 29, 2014)

Biocide... love the signature at the bottom of your posts!!


----------

